# Root Tabs HELP



## kajeevan (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey guys,
I have a 75 gallon aquarium that I would like to turn into a planted tank. Currently it has Nephaline Syenite pool sand. I am thinking of making some diy root tabs? While searching I've found out about Osmocote plus, but I do not think that is available in Canada. Do you guys suggest anything else (miracle grow etc)? 

Is there a way to make liquid fertilizers as well or any other cheap options?

Lastly, I know Amazon swords are very heavy root feeders and love iron. I am wondering where I can find iron rich clay to add to my substrate, or any other ways of adding iron?

Thanks!

Please tell me the cheapest options possible!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

at craft stores you can usually find red pottery clay that is very rich in iron and I have used it myself at a bottom layer for substrate layering. Clay, soil then capped with sand or gravel


----------



## kajeevan (Mar 11, 2013)

May I know what type of clay it is. There is a lot of confusion on-line regarding fired clay vs. the opposite, natural clay etc.? If you could provide the name of the brand of clay you use that would be great!

Thanks


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

http://kmas.freeforums.org/90-gallon-community-tank-build-t513.html

just a couple posts down I have the clay I used.


----------



## kajeevan (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

